# EJB wird nicht richtig deployed



## mavinatic (5. Sep 2010)

Hallo JAVAFreaks,

ich habe probiert ein Simples EJB Tutorial zuerstellen...aber welches ich auch ausprobiere scheitere ich immer an sämtlichen Fehlermeldungen. Ich habe mir das Buch "Jetzt lerne ich J2EE" gekauft um mich mit dieser Thematik auseinander zusetzen, aber die Demoanwendung darin funktioniert iwie nicht.

Es ist ein Simples HelloWorld EJB, ich habe den JBoss gestartet via Eclipse da steht "started, synchronized"
aber darunter ist das EJB aufgelistet, da steht nur "synchronized" aber nicht gestartet von daher gehe ich aus, dass es nicht richtig deployt wurde, was kann ich dagegen tun

Grüße mavi


----------



## gman (5. Sep 2010)

Hi,

ich verwende Eclipse nur auf der Arbeit, daher kann ich nicht nachgucken. Aber soweit ich weiß steht das "started"
immer nur beim Server, nicht bei den Projekten. Woraus schließt du denn sonst noch das die EJB nicht deployed wurde?
Fehlermeldungen beim Zugriff auf JSPs?


----------



## mavinatic (5. Sep 2010)

Ja ich greife nicht auf JSP's zu ich greife aus einem Java programm drauf zu ganz simples programm... 

paar java zeilen nur  die mir ein HElloWorld zurückgeben sollen. 

Gibts irgendetwas was mir in der JBossConsole anzeigt das mein Bean deployed wurde?


----------

